# Made some chips with the Clausing today!



## Buickgsman (Apr 16, 2013)

I had some minor surgery yesterday and they said no lifting over 5 pounds or so, but I could stand up and walk around.  I have these restrictions for about 2 weeks... so I decided that standing in front of the lathe fell within my restrictions(kinda).  Anyway, a few weeks back I purchased a Rockwell milling machine that I needed to make a few bushings for and a bearing holder so today I began my work.  The Clausing works great!  I love this machine.  I do need to work on my accuracy and the finish of my cuts however.  I guess I want every part to look like it would look at home in a jet engine or something, but I am still not sure how to get the desired finish.  Someday maybe!  For now, the bushings I made will do the job and save me a lot of headache and money.  At some point in the Rockwells life, someone decided to put some very strange dials on it and they machined down the handwheels to accept them.  I am basically rebuilding the handwheels to their original specs to accept the stock dials.  I am pleased with the results.  On the left is the bushing, and on the right is what the original handwheel is supposed to look like.  When I pushed the bushing on the handwheel, it works as it should!


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 16, 2013)

Buickgsman said:


> I had some minor surgery yesterday and they said no lifting over 5 pounds or so, but I could stand up and walk around.  I have these restrictions for about 2 weeks... so I decided that standing in front of the lathe fell within my restrictions(kinda).  Anyway, a few weeks back I purchased a Rockwell milling machine that I needed to make a few bushings for and a bearing holder so today I began my work.  The Clausing works great!  I love this machine.  I do need to work on my accuracy and the finish of my cuts however.  I guess I want every part to look like it would look at home in a jet engine or something, but I am still not sure how to get the desired finish.  Someday maybe!  For now, the bushings I made will do the job and save me a lot of headache and money.  At some point in the Rockwells life, someone decided to put some very strange dials on it and they machined down the handwheels to accept them.  I am basically rebuilding the handwheels to their original specs to accept the stock dials.  I am pleased with the results.  On the left is the bushing, and on the right is what the original handwheel is supposed to look like.  When I pushed the bushing on the handwheel, it works as it should!




Great work!!  I love fixing a machine and then using it to make parts for another machine.  Surface finish is always an issue with me also.  Some material just isn't going to machine to a mirror finish.  If I'm making a part that has to be to a close tolerance I usually turn it to within .001 and polish it down to size with emery cloth.  I can hit my dimension and if I finish with a fine grit it looks like its been buffed.

Chuck


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Clausing (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job.

Take a tour through YouTube for Keith Fenner, Tubalcain, etc videos. There are quite a few processes that have to come together for that "finish" you and a lot of us are looking for.

Cutter bit profile, spindle speed, feed rate, position in the chuck, angle of attack, and the type of material being machined. Only time at the chip maker and guides from the "pros" will get you there.

Keep making those chips!


----------

